# Remember the Night for Crappies



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

With the late cold Spring , then the hot wave to follow the Crappie bite around Erie was leaving alot to be desired.
Last night I got off work at 11 p.m. and since there was somewhat of a breese I went casting.
I was using a crankbait and for my efforts I had released a sheephead and a small mouth when I stopped to take a Jerky break. I wear a head lamp at night and as I was opening the pack of jerky I noticed some silver streaks that caught my eye. Shiner minnows that had run right up to where I was standing and they seemed as if they wanted to jump out of the water.
Just thousands of them swimming all around. 
I figured, something must be driving them to bunch up and placed a 1/16oz. jig with a 2 inch minnow body blue and silver on my line.
The first cast came the tap and a hugh crappie came to my hands and it continued for 25 minutes.
I then noticed the minnows starting to thin and I walked further down the Marina wall where the opening entered the bay and was able to cash in on 9 more nice crappies before it was all over.

33 Crappies over 9 inches was taken home and it reminded me to never give up and watch for changes in patterns in minnows and the shoreline area.
So I guess I'm trying to pass on to stop take a break and watch for signs that may lead you to cash in on some good fishing.

JimG


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW what a great night! That is pretty cool when you hit things just right every once in a while. Thanks for the report.


----------



## DANDE (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Jim were you at Battery Park? i will go down and try it tomorrow or thursday evening. thanks for the tip. have a good week. DAN JACOBS DANDE


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

In the summertime it seems that the nighttime is the only time that I can ever find a real consistent crappie bite. And if you hit it good it can be a great bite. Good job JimG!


----------

